# Has anyone conceived with short cycles?



## Ceilani

Just curious if any of the ladies here who are ttc #2+ have experience conceiving with shortened cycles. I have a pretty normal (13-14 day) luteal phase, but my follicular phase is usually only 9-10 days. Is this even enough time for the follicle to mature? I do plan on asking the doc this week, but I'm wondering if anyone here has done it.


----------



## shiseru

I am wondering about this too. My cycles used to be 28 and ovulate between 13-17. After I gave birth, it shortened to 26 or less, with luteal phase 15-16 days. my ovulation is day 12 and as early as day 10! 

With the exception of this cycle, I had a hsg on day 11, had positive opk on the same day but until today I have not ovulated, not sure if the hsg affects ovulation.


----------



## Ceilani

I'm not sure if an HSG affects ov either, but I can definitely ask the RE on Thursday. 

Yeah, I ov as early as CD 10 sometimes, giving me a 9 day follicular phase. I found an article on PubMed that talks about short follicular phases adversely affecting fecundity in the LP, but I didn't want to pay $20 for it when I have a dr's appt in a few days.

I know I shouldn't be looking this stuff up on my own (I tend toward an "OMG could that be my problem?!" mentality), but it gives me something semi-functional to do, in that I feel armed with more questions for the doc. I hope she doesn't hate me. Lol.

I'll update here when I learn more, though.


----------



## notrustyyet

My cycles shortened when I hit 42.5 yrs. 
I know when I conceived DD 12 years ago I charted and got a temp rise on CD 17, so O'd CD 15 or 16. TTC #2 in my 40's. my cycles shortened from 28-30 days to usually 26 days w/O on CD 12 or 13. A few cycles were really short, 24 days, and when I first started the DHEA, I O'd CD 10, which I think is too early for egg to mature, and I could tell from the bleeding that month (short, only like 1 1/2 days, much lighter) that I didn't have much of a lining/low estrogen first 1/2 of cycle...

The month of my BFP I O'd on CD 13, temp rise CD14, so I think the early O months are not really good egg quality ones. My luteal phase needed progesterone support when I started TTC #2 as well as I sometimes started spotting only 9 or 10 days post O.


----------



## Jamandspoon

I have, I'm 37 and my cycles are "generally" 22-24 days and I ovulate on cd9/10. I spoke to my obstrician about it as I had 3 previous miscarriages and she said that there is no issue at all with an "early" ovulation, especially if luteal phase is 12 or more days, all of my hsg/progesterone etc were normal too! 

Good luck!! Xxxx


----------



## notrustyyet

Maybe it depends on what is "normal" for an individual. If you all your life normally have 22-24 day cycles like Jamandspoon, then it's ok, but if you previously had longer cycles and they shorten, it's typically a sign of perimenopause, as that is what typically happens as you get older, so age/hormonal status has to be considered as well.


----------



## Ceilani

I didn't track very much (re: at all) before we started ttc. I do know the amount of days I have af have shortened by a couple, and gotten lighter as well (both of which trouble me). I've also started spotting more mid cycle, as well.

I'm REALLY tempted to start taking Vitex this cycle, as I've read it's a mild form of/substitute for clomiphene, but I don't want to mess up bloodwork values. I feel like my hands are tied until Thursday! Arggh!


----------



## Briss

my Chinese doc thinks that shorter follicular phase (early O) is a problem &#8211; not enough time for egg to mature and to build up lining. based on the scans I had in the past I do not seem to have lining problem but my FSH is high and AMh is low which may suggest I do have egg quality issue so having early o is not helping with this. I had EPO delaying my O for a couple of days (but it does not always work that way), unfortunately stress also helps delay O. not sure what else I can try to extend my cycle. I O on CD11 and have 24/25 day cycle &#8211; apparently too short. I've been having acupuncture and Chinese herbs but I do not see any effect on extending my cycle.


----------



## Sis4Us

I have had a 25 day cycle since my MC in Oct. my FS said it wasn't an issue czu I was worried that I was Ov on CD10 but I think notrust is right about Normal!!

I went to see a Holistic Dr for thyroid issues and since my thyroid issues have been fixed I actually Od Cd14-15 this month.... I even had a scan on CD13 which showed a 17mm Folli a mature viable Folli is usually 19-21mm!!!
If it was on CD10 that Folli might have only been 11-13mm way to small... So I believe it did have something to do w my issues but not to say that it does w U!!
GL


----------



## Ceilani

Notrustyyet that's what I was thinking. My cycles when I was younger were always around 28 days; the 24 day thing has been new this past year. 

I did conceive on my first round of clomid, which pushed my ov out to CD 14. I really believe the delayed ov played a HUGE role. I had an US on the day I ov'd and my largest follicle was 21mm; if I had ov'd on CD 10, I would've had a 15mm follicle, at most.

This cycle I had a 22mm and a 24mm follicle on CD 14 (I think I ov'd that day). Waiting now to see how that turned out.

Briss - The article I mentioned at the beginning of this thread said women were treated with E2 to delay ov. Is that something that might be available to you?


----------



## Sis4Us

Twins would be Exciting..... Tiresome but Exciting!!!!
GL


----------



## Briss

Ceilani said:


> Briss - The article I mentioned at the beginning of this thread said women were treated with E2 to delay ov. Is that something that might be available to you?

Ceilani, thank you I will check this with my FS


----------



## Ceilani

Briss - Here's a link to the article abstract:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14664409


----------



## LoveInshallah

I think this has something to do with our low amh and the onset of perimenopause, unfortunately. My cycles were always 28-29 days with a healthy, normal 4-5 flow. Since I was 34 and went off the pill they have been averaging around 26 days, ranging from 21-30 but usually in the mid-20's. The issue is a short follicular phase, as I have a normal 14 day luteal phase. My periods are now around 24-36 hours of light flow followed by 3-5 days of very light, brown spotting. My RE doesn't seem concerned about any of this but I can't help but think it's a lining problem. My day 3 estrogen was on the low end of normal at 31, which I've read is connected to lining. This month we are going to monitor with ultrasounds. If I learn anything more, I'll come back and let you know.

When I researched this topic online, while it seems like a warning of our fertility's general decline, most of the websites I found didn't think it was a problem for a particular cycle's chances.


----------



## Sis4Us

Love.... I see u too are Hypothyroid as am I.... This month my cycle was longer and I Od CD15 which is Great!!!!
I think it's all thanks to my Thyroid Dr...GL!!!!


----------



## Briss

I think I will o today on CD 11, yet another short cycle :( surprised cos I've been taking chinese herbs that were supposed to be helping


----------



## Ceilani

LoveInshallah said:


> I think this has something to do with our low amh and the onset of perimenopause, unfortunately.




LoveInshallah said:


> it seems like a warning of our fertility's general decline

Love - After speaking with my FS last week, this is exactly what she said. She said my follicular and luteal phases were overlapping (follicle recruitment starting early, before I even have a period), making it seem as though my follicular phase is short. She said this is a sign of ovarian aging. I couldn't think of anything to ask her about it at the time (she sprung the news on me during an appt), but now I have a hundred questions for her, lol. Need to write them down for next appt!

Notrusty - I'm not sure if you're still hanging around here hun, but you give me so much hope!!! I'm on 50 mg DHEA now, with FS monitoring levels, and she wants me to stay with the 50 mg.

Briss - This was my first cycle on Femara and I still ov'd early on day 11 as well. Although, is it really ov'ing early, if I'm recruiting earlier?? Question for the FS. She had me start taking the drugs earlier in my cycle. When I was on Clomid I started on day 5; she had me start on day 3 this time and if it doesn't work the way we want, consider day 2 next cycle.

:dust: and I'll update again when I know more.


----------



## Briss

Ceilany, that's very interesting. do you know how your FS figured out that your follicle recruitment starting early, before you even have a period? did she point out on some symptoms? Sometimes I wonder when my cycle actually start cos I can have a day of spotting before CD1 and my temp can get down a day before so it might be that my recruiting also starts one day before the actual AF. How can I check this?


----------



## sun

Just thought I would answer the original question - I conceived with short cycles both times. My cycle has always been around 25-26 days. We were LTTC our first - but it was other factors and not just the short cycles. But after my first child, my cycles shortened even more to 21-24 days max with a LP of 6-8days (but as short as 4). But I managed to conceive after only 7 cycles using vitex even though I would OV only around a week before AF. Strangely enough after my second, my cycles are now textbook - 28 days on the nose with OV on CD14. I've never been so regular! Just thought I would mention in case it helps someone!


----------



## Alita

Thought I'd chime in.
i conceived with a short cycle last october (24days) 
i believe i had a late implantation (I cramped the day my period was due ) or just a short lutheal phase and ended in misscarriage at 9 weeks , i really believe it was my short cycle /LP that didn't let the embryo implant properly(i might be wrong).
i was diagnosed with low AMH and extremely vitamin d deficiency.(live in the north and work indoors night shifts) 
After my miscarriage and supplementing with vitamin D my cycles went to 28 days again and my lutheal phase corrected itself.
my periods are now heavier and longer too , and have no spotting before AF. (there was a point that i was spotting 2 days before my period and AF was very short and light.)
I been researching and vitamin D seems to play an important role in fertility and AMH.
I just turned 38 .
Love and dust
Alita 


i


----------



## Briss

Alita, thank you! what dose of vitamin D were you on? I have very low AMH but my AFC although on the lower side seems better than my AMH, I wonder if vitamin D deficiency might be affecting my AMH levels


----------



## Alita

Briss said:


> Alita, thank you! what dose of vitamin D were you on? I have very low AMH but my AFC although on the lower side seems better than my AMH, I wonder if vitamin D deficiency might be affecting my AMH levels

I am in 20000 IE once a week , I think is very high because the pharmacists looked at me with big eyes and asked me it was for me or my husband ( im kind of small) 

Please test your Vitamin D asap there are studies that AMH and VIT D r linked , my dad is a Gyno and doenst believe in the AMH test results ..he thinks this test is too new ( he is oldschool) has too many variants and making too many female patients panic..
(when i got diagnosed with low AMH i got pregnant 2months after )

unfortunately my Vitamin D was tested the day we found out i already had miscarried maybe to late to prevent things but i am still not sure what caused the MC 
, I am still taking it and feel much better .Will test again soon.
a


----------



## Ceilani

Alita - I'll have to have my levels checked too! I've been supplementing Vit D, but on a smaller scale...8400 per week. 

Briss - My temps drop a few days before my period, as well. I wonder if that's the beginning of our recruitment period? I'm not sure exactly what led her to conclude that my phases are overlapping...I plan on asking for details at my next appt, though. I've been writing down questions so I feel a little more prepared, lol. I'll update here when I do. 

It's kind of sad...I'm on CD19, but I'm already plotting out my next appt with the assumption that this cycle will be another bust. I never thought getting pregnant would be so damn hard! :|

:dust: ladies


----------



## Briss

Ceilani, I always try to put together a list of questions, my FS laughs at me but it's better than when I get out of her office and realise that I still have questions I forgot to ask. 

Alita, I was actually taking more, about 4000 a day but then I stopped cos out of the blue we got really nice sunny weather in London so I guess that should take care of vitamin D deficiency. but anyway it was a few months after I did AMH test so I may want to re-test


----------



## notrustyyet

Alita said:


> Thought I'd chime in.
> i conceived with a short cycle last october (24days)
> i believe i had a late implantation (I cramped the day my period was due ) or just a short lutheal phase and ended in misscarriage at 9 weeks , i really believe it was my short cycle /LP that didn't let the embryo implant properly(i might be wrong).
> i was diagnosed with low AMH and extremely vitamin d deficiency.(live in the north and work indoors night shifts)
> After my miscarriage and supplementing with vitamin D my cycles went to 28 days again and my lutheal phase corrected itself.
> my periods are now heavier and longer too , and have no spotting before AF. (there was a point that i was spotting 2 days before my period and AF was very short and light.)
> I been researching and vitamin D seems to play an important role in fertility and AMH.
> I just turned 38 .
> Love and dust
> Alita
> 
> 
> i

can you tell me what your extremely low vitamin D level was exactly when tested?


----------



## Alita

Unfortunately i left this test at my FS ,its been while now but she said my levels where dangerously low , i have to be honest that might have been part of my own fault as i tend to hide from the sun mi use hats sun protection and sun shades ...but last winter was th darkest i history were i live ..and I work at night 2 times a week .i will ask my FS when i return to her next month about the numbers .


----------

